# Need a filter solution - DIY



## fruitwerks (Jul 29, 2009)

Ok first off this tank is not planted, it is for turtles... I decided to join this forum because many of my google searches lead me here. I have 4 planted tanks but we can talk about those later.

I had a fluval 405 with a burned out drive so I ran the outflow tube into a fairly large 600-900gph 'statue pump' this worked for a while. This morning I awoke to a tank missing about 15-20 gallons of water! uh oh! well the turtles had knocked off the outflow tube and the filter had a bad seal on it as well so it could not stand idle back-pressure. 

I would like to build my own filter as these guys need some major filtration. I had to clean the filter about every three weeks with weekly water changes. We keep about 50gal in the tank and it is a 65 bow-front. It's pretty nice but it has no pre-drilled holes so I am a bit limited.

I want to build my own because we are fairly broke and we have a ton of parts and bulk type media. These guys needed an upgrade anyway.

What kinda options do I have?

Thanks!


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

Drill through bottom of tank and set up a wet/dry into a sump. Probably the easiest and most effective for the money.

I'd do a bing search for DIY wet/dry or trickle filter.

Charlie


----------



## fruitwerks (Jul 29, 2009)

I am not able to drill this tank... well maybe I could, but I don't want to risk it!

I decided to go with some kind of sump thing I guess.

The whole setup so far...









384gph pump... and awesome filtration!









And from the turtles point of view.. somewhat.









I also have a 214GPH pump on the other side of this tank to stir things up a bit. I would like to do some type of bed with a grate and some rocks... but not just yet!

I have three 1in lines right now and I'm not sure if that will be enough if the pump is 384GPH, anyone know the math on this? it looks like it hold steady once the sump drops about an inch below the main tank waterline... is that normal? I'm just using what I have lying around and the only thing I will be buying is some glass for partitioning.

Suggestions and theories welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

I was going to say if you put that black rimmed tank underneath or behind it would look better.. also you could get some filter media in addition to the sponges like bio balls or go to a pottery place and see if you can get scrap broken unglazed ceramic pieces, wash it and toss it in there for more bacterial surface area to break down your nitrates nitrites and ammonia. Be sure also that the inlet into your sump doesn't have a hole large enough for a turtles head to get stuck inside it. They might also appreciate a big piece of driftwood sticking out of the water for them to climb on.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

yes in the back as a big "hang on filter" but I though your 405 with a pump that way actually not so bad as I also have a broken drive 304 setting there doing not thing.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I have seen some pretty good plans starting with a 5 gallon bucket. You need a special kind of lid, not just the snap on sort that comes with these buckets. It is a screw-on lid so that any build up of water pressure does not pop the lid off. 
You will in effect make your own canister. 
Inlet sends the water to the bottom, water rises through whatever filter media you are using, then is pumped back to the tank. Pump is under the lid, at the top of the bucket. 

If the system you have moves the water well enough for you then add all sorts of media to the sump, and plant if full of live plants that grow out of the water. House plants like Golden Pothos is a great one, plants sold for a pond may work, but most are better in full sun, may not grow so well indoors. Water Lettuce will grow in an aquarium. Water Hyacinth is great for nitrogen removal, if there is enough light. 

I like the idea of a sump that is not too close to the floor. Makes it easy to vacuum the debris out when it settles.


----------

